# Jade/Aluminum FlatCat



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

First crack at an aluminum core. Huge shout-out to Chris Kaiser from Yo! slingshots on this one; one day, when he was kind enough to show me around his shop, I fell in love with a jade G10 and aluminum WBG he had glued up. It looked so much like gemstone and silver, frosted feel under the fingers, and I wanted to make one ever since.

So finally, with the help of my amazing new waterjet guy, I made this little FlatCat. This frame is a new design, with the narrower forks of the ParaCat and the cutout from the bigger G10 version adapted to a smaller frame. Narrow forks drive me nuts because my target hovers uncertainly in the air above the fork, but it does make for an even more pocketable shooter.

Anyway, my finishing skills are amateur at best, but I did what I could to smooth this up.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That looks real sweet...Love the looks of it.....In my opinion you finished the shooter real well...

OM


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

My only problem with this piece :wub: , is, that i am only hammergrip shooting.

It is a shame!



Rip


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That looks awesome Alex! I love that jade g10/aluminum combo for the exact same reason (except for the Yo slingshots tour, I didn't get one of those!)


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Amateur finishing skills or not, looks perfect to me.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very ...nice!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

There you go, a scaled Flat Cat... The possibilities for your frames are endless...scaled or para cord wrapped. I can see the future...all sorts of Flat Cat mods birthing right here.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Whait... what? I am ...waat?

This is magnificent ...this hurt my heart because I cant touch her... 

 ! Amazing


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

WOW! That looks amazing!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

What an awesome little shooter! A cool shape and a very clever band attachment!

I like the semi matte finish on an EDC best. Absolutely no need to polish it up or do any further work on the finish. It's great as it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

That is one of the nicest slingshots I have ever seen Byudzai. Like everyone has said you did a great job finishing her up. I totally share your liking for the Jade and aluminium they compliment one another so well. Beautiful!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one beautiful slingshot. I seem to recall the difference between a professional and an amateur is the pro gets paid. You are one talented craftsman


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

W o w


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is a jaw-dropping slingshot. As was already said, the jade looks great with the aluminum. Very nice!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

like a dream!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's nice !


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a good looking shooter for sure!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh yeah! Me likey! That is a sexy combo fo sho!
Green G10 is one of my favorites.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang. a very nice variation of your flat cat. Right on man! that jade g10 looks great with aluminium.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's awesome! The finish looks great to me.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Excelente Master


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

:bowdown: Looks amazing!


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

Tag said:


> That is one beautiful slingshot. I seem to recall the difference between a professional and an amateur is the pro gets paid. You are one talented craftsman


 :iagree: :yeahthat:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Lovely combination you made. Alu works great with that Jade! From all of your FlatCats this one is my fav.

Keep it up!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I would be scared to shoot but I love to look at it. It's amazing !!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Love this line!!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic shooter !

Looks to be the perfect size as well

wrap it up n send it to me ! Lol .


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Man that Jade looks so fresh! Awesome as always Byuddy, keep it up


----------

